# Trolling for Kingfish



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Looking for input from the 2cool brain trust.
The time is getting near and after watch


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Let's try this again......
Looking for input from the 2cool brain trust.
The time is getting near and after watch "I want to catch Kingfish" animation too many times. This year I want to try trolling for Kings, which lure and size is your favorite to troll and what speed.
I fish out of Surfside.

Thanks
Leadweight


----------



## Capt'nDanG (Mar 20, 2006)

I like trolling rapala divers over natural bottom... I usually stick to drift fishing for them but sometimes they want a moving lure instead.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Capt. Bill Plat with *Team Papotonic* will be answering questions on kingfish and wahoo March 24th at the Swordfish Seminar at Surfside Marina... Hope to see ya there !!! Go to www.boobytrapfishingteam.com for daily updates and more info on the seminar... Thanks Capt. Ahab


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

My all time favorite is still a Russelure in silver, gold, or especially chartruese. Be sure to get one that runs correctly and stays in the water. If it tries to circle, then it needs tuning or discarding


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Rapala divers*



Capt'nDanG said:


> I like trolling rapala divers over natural bottom... I usually stick to drift fishing for them but sometimes they want a moving lure instead.


I've got 3 rapala divers that I plan on using. One is rather large, about 10-12 inches, the other 2 are a little smaller, about 6-8 inches. One of the lures still has teeth marks on it from my dad using it 20 years ago. I still remember a small king doing a "tail slap" on on of the lures and getting tail hooked. You would thought that king weighed 100 lbs the way he was haulin' ***. We thought it was pretty funny to find a 25" king tail hooked when we got it to the boat.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Troll baits. Ribbon fish are easy to troll with a weight and pink skirt. Better to troll skirted Ballyhoo in case a Dolphin or a Sail comes around. I hooked a salil on a ballyhoo in sight of the jetties. For kings troll slow from drift to 5 mph. A down rigger kicks thier ***.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Some like to make their own "king rig" for trolling and such, which can be fun if you want to experiment with some cheap tackle. Just wire a suitable main hook to a wire leader and build that up with some plastic beads, a few egg sinkers, and a squid head or pointy skirt that fits snug under the first egg weight. Tie onto swivel at the main line. You can add a stinger treble hook but I'm fine with a second J hook hanging off the eye of the first one.

Now if ya want, add a ribbonfish or whatever meat on the hooks and see if she runs without helicoptering or spinning. That's a classic poor man's king rig and it works on all kinds of other varmints too. But ... you can buy pre-mades and many of us still have a few Rusell Lures in our stash too!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

russellure gold or silver
jawbreaker chrome
magnum rattle trap chrome /blue back
rapala red/white
seven strand tuna clone w an ice fish mex flag or red/white


watch the stinkin trebles landing fish


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm printing my new kingfish book next month, with 17 chapters. Mailing the last 3 chapters to my proofreader in Beaumont this afternoon. Got a chapter on trolling lures, and also one on downrigger trolling. The book is about 150 pages of color. PM if you want a copy.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

If you go out of Galveston, go to the 42035 Buoy anytime between april and october, there are 4 or 5 rigs near there, you can troll just about anything on the surface and limit in a very short period of time. I have done it year after year there. Just troll past each rig. I use small 5" jet head lures rigged with wire. Any color...doesnt matter. They are not picky eaters!


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

pink, pink or pink and every know and then chartreus, and the faster you can troll your baits at the better off you are. try to stay away from metal lip crank baits they become untuned to quick and even when they are tuned don't like faster then 5 or 6 knots. pink islanders with a ballyhoo is one of the best but gets expensive real quick. As for places to find them, just go anywhere I am going to attempt to verticle jig for snapper and grouper. There always seems to be enough of them to make me lose a buch of jigs.


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

I have caught more kings on a duster/cigar minnow combo than anything else. I have had plenty of dolphin to hit this rig too. This is a super cheap and easy to do trolling rig. Troll it past any structure or tide lines. In the summer, try drifting in the Spanish Mack schools and dropping the duster/cigar minnow with a trolling weight out front of it. Drop to the bottom and reel up slowly. Lots of kings hang out under the schools and feed on the Spanish and will hit as you reel up. Mann's Stretch 25 in dolphin color works great too.


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Rapala red head white body. Ribbonfish on king rig


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

if u can find them, they'll hit anything


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

We tore them up last summer on trolled squid skirts. Got some fantastic skying action out of a few.


----------



## RJ Hunting & Fishing Serv (Apr 5, 2011)

Lets get real if you want to troll for king fish theres a bait be around longing than most of you reading this Russell Lure theres a company out of Houston that bought this company a few years ago an have brought this lure back to the lime light. Beside the old standard colors they have a new line of colors that or awesome. I was able to get my hand on a few promos an produced more than i could have excepted. The first one in a green black pattern an the wahoo even liked it, Just my luck another hoo was chasing an bit it off above the swivle. Cant wait till i get some more check them out at the Houston Fishing Show first of March. The best King Trolling lure i can think of.


----------



## jjarrard (Sep 12, 2006)

Kingfish are not the most elusive fish in sea so all of tactics mentioned should work for you. Having said that, the standard size (not the big one) "GOLD" Russell Lure rigged with 2 treble hooks and hardwire leader has out caught any other lure, including many of the lures previously mentioned, I have ever used at least 5 to 1 on kingfish. It is so easy, it is not even fun after you do it a couple of times. I quit fishing for kings many moons ago, but a few years back, I took some guys from Lubbock snapper fishing out Port O'connor. It was a rough day and we caught our snapper about 20 miles out. No one wanted to go out any further in search of big boys with bills and pretty colors, but they wanted to keep fishing so I threw out 2 Russell Lures on the flat lines and we headed back in at about 4 to 5 knots. (All you need is 2 lines by the way, no need for more than that unless you are super ****** off at them. No teasers, no nothing, just 2 Russell Lures.) Between 20 miles and 8 miles we caught at least 20 kings and we weren't turning back around and going back through the schools either. Everytime we past a shrimp boat we had doubles. The Russell Lure truly is the magic lure for kingfish. You really do have to use the standard size with treble hooks, though (it is 3 or 4 inches.) I have never had good luck with any other colors or the larger ones and always on hardwire with a haywire twist, not the cable. Like RJ HUNTING AND FISHING SERVICE said, "Let's get real!" I would really like to hear someone that has used the Russell Lure, the way I just mentioned, that has had more success with another lure. Just my 2 cents. The only exception is most of the kings you catch on the Russell Lure are smaller. The biggest one I have ever caught on a Russel is no more than 30 lbs and I have caught a lot of them.

Now, all I have to do is find the "magic lure" for billfish! If I do, I won't be sharing that information on a public forum. Haha.

Good Luck,
Throw them back. They taste like rubber dog [email protected]%.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

I like Rapala divers also. I have had horrible luck with Mann Stretches running right after as little as one pull. Rapalas seem much better. I also pull the trebles off of them and put J hooks on them. I hate trying to pull treble hooks on toothy creatures like King fish. Plus, J hooks don't seem to tear up the fish as much when a hook is hanging along side of them. I usually only fish for kings when I'm moving from spot to spot, and inevitably, we will always catch a few. Keeps people on the boat happy while getting to knew spots.


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

*Russell Lures...*

I use Russell Lures!!! The silver, gold and the chartruese...I never leave on an offshore trip without them...They have caught more kings then I can remember


----------



## qwickenuff (May 4, 2011)

Russell lures is what we use with wire leaders. We learned our lesson the hard way losing a couple good lures on mono.


----------



## ProjectDrift (Nov 9, 2010)

*Biggest Kings*

We catch the biggest kings bump trolling live blue runner...Go to Cut Rate/FTU, buy the pre-made live bait rig with the skirt, see how its made, then make your own in the future...We run 3 lines at a time, one on a downrigger, one short and one long all with live bait...We always get the bite when we are going with the current...everyone has their own way, just try a few methods and go with what is best for your style fishing...


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We would be remiss if we didn't have a photo of a Russelure in the kingfish book, and we're using this one. You can't beat 'em for catching easy limits, and if taken care of, will catch kings over the course of several summers. They're bullet-proof.


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow, this has been great.
I am planning on attending the Swordfish seminar this year.
Looks like I need to go Russell lure shopping for the standard size not the big one.

Question, when attaching the wire leader to the lure, do you wire directly to the lure then a hayward twist to tie on to or do you wire on to a big snap? About what length of leader? 

Again, thanks for all the information.
Leadweight


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

leadweight said:


> Wow, this has been great.
> I am planning on attending the Swordfish seminar this year.
> Looks like I need to go Russell lure shopping for the standard size not the big one.
> 
> ...


 Process of elimination... :biggrin:.. The let snaps you have the less chance one comes open...:cheers:


----------



## jjarrard (Sep 12, 2006)

I wire direct to the lure with a loop on the other end. Connect the loop to a swivel on your main line. You don't need much leader. 2' maybe. The more leader you have when using hardwire, the easier it gets kinks in it. If you get a bend or a kink in the leader, the lure may not run correctly. Haywire twists can be difficult to do, especially when you are offshore. I recommend rigging them before you leave the dock and bring an extra lure already rigged. If you catch enough of them, you'll get a kink in your leader.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

leadweight said:


> Wow, this has been great.
> I am planning on attending the Swordfish seminar this year.
> Looks like I need to go Russell lure shopping for the standard size not the big one.
> 
> ...


There is realy no "standard" russelure. They originally came in sizes from about 1" up to 6.5". He is probably talking about the 5". I've never had any problems catching a king on a 6.5" russelure. One thing to watch for. A russel (the bigger ones anyway) have 3 mounting locations for the leader.Each one (from front to back) makes the lure dive deeper and pull harder. The third location can be brutal and needs a stout rod. I like the middle location and run the lure in the prop wash. Just haywirem the leader to one of the split rings and haywire a swivel on the other end of the wire. If you see a russel trying to circle in the water, either slow down or change the lure out. It needs tuning and could pop out of the water and slingshot back into the boat. Very dangerous


----------



## RJ Hunting & Fishing Serv (Apr 5, 2011)

When useing a russellure i prefer cable over wire [no kinks] i dont like snaps so i prerig using a crimp on the lure end. 2ft to 3ft seems best. Ialso like middle ring to pull from. There simple to tune all you need is needle nose pliers and twist the stand up on the ring your using left or right till you get it running down the middle of the road. Good Fishing


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I found out Russelure began in 1947. A knock-off called King-Getter took over for a while, they're still based out of California. Now the original Russelure started up again in 2008 and they're built in Cypress, north of Houston. By American workers. Pretty cool.

Non-2Cool members interested in the new kingfish book can reach me at: [email protected]


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

When using ribbon fish, I buy a bunch of 3-hook kingfish leaders that I like. I purchase the pink and white octopus skirts from Bass Pro(cheap). I cut off the swivel from the leader, put about 2oz. barrel weight into skirt(a lot of spit helps), slide that onto leader and put swivel back on with haywire twist. As a bonus,the skirt will help keep the ribbon fish mouth closed. With this setup I troll about 3.5 mph. If the fish are not cooperating, bump trolling helps a lot. When nothing else is working, if any shrimp boats are anchored up, you can troll right at their midships, when you get real close turn left until you get a little past their stern, then turn right. This will bring your baits very close to them, watch your lines, when you think the baits are right behind the shrimp boat(If they have not already hit) put engine in idle and let baits sink(maybe 10 sec.) then engage engine, when the bait raises they will hit 99.99 % of time. Of course, if they are hitting lures, that is a lot easier. I keep about 10 rigged leaders in tackle box.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Kingfish*

I catch many kings while trolling for other species.

However, I just don't like the taste.

Mike


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Smaller kings aren't too bad. Keep 'em like I like my wimmin....barely legal. Cold kill them in ice/salt slurry. Im going to try bleeding a few this summer and see how that goes.
Trim off any meat that's red or fatty. Steak into 6" long chunks. Marinate in Italian dressing. BBQ and done. Also good for making fish salad. Good way to feed a crowd, too.
Plenty I'd rather eat, though, but I'll likely take a couple home here and there.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I cut kings about 8 pounds into round steaks, with the skin still on. Soak in Italian dressing, and cook on the grill outside. Maybe add some mesquite chunks too. The meat turns white. Very good.


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

They eat better than they get credit for. For sure not wahoo or scamp but small to medium kings are not too bad if you know how to prepare them. I cut absolutely ALL of the skin and dark meat out and smoke them over some pecan wood. Very tasty!


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks again to everyone, this has been a great discussion.
And thanks for the cooking tips.

One more question, when do the Kings start showing up in numbers? April/May is the time slot I had been using. I fish out of Freeport.

Thanks again to all.
I look forward to have a successful trolling season for Kings.
Leadweight


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

They show up when water starts warming up to 70-75 degree


----------



## Cmate (Mar 29, 2012)

When pre-rigging wire leaders, what would be the best lb. test. I rigged about a few this week w/ 86 lb wire w/ a haywire twist. The wire parted when I applied between 38 lbs and 45 lbs of pressure. Most of the time, the wire parted right at the 1st turn of the haywire. 

Should I increase the test of the wire by 30% to get an efficency of 50 lbs at the knot?


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

It sounds like your haywire needs some practice it should actually break over 80.


----------



## Cmate (Mar 29, 2012)

your definitly right. I just YouTubed it. Need more practice. I didnt realize how helpful the computer is. I will work again in the morning.

Thanks


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't use wire anymore because I'm looking for other fish, and to be honest I rarely get busted off using mono or fluoro on these occasional rat kings. In fact I think wire increases you chances of being busted off!


----------



## Cmate (Mar 29, 2012)

what test mono would you recomend if you are not using wire?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Cmate said:


> what test mono would you recomend if you are not using wire?


Well that's an open question, since you'll get answers from 30# fluoro to 135# marlin leader. Many use 80# for tarpon. Myself, I do a lot of sight casting and drift fishing and use lighter material that is easier to tie.

The important thing is no matter what, using your thumb and fingers to feel the line if there are any nicks because kings are chewers and slash feeders known for tail whipping as well.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

If your going to be Kingfishing you don't want to use all mono. You may use mono and a short piece of wire. Now if your trolling skirted ballyhoo in hopes of catching a billfish I would run 150#-200# mono. But if you expect to catch a King I would not use mono. We have caght plenty of sails on wire.

If your chuming for tuna or fishing for them behind a shrimp boat. I would use 60-80# flouro. You should expect for any king to hit 80# mono to cut you off. Catch rate for kings with light mono is maybe 10%.

Some tourney guys use mono with a very short piece of wire.

Just rig some Ilanders/ballyhoo with 86# wire and troll for them or use 30-50# wire on live biait. For ribbonfish rigs use 80-120# wire.

Ilander ballyhoo comb is the best multi species way to troll. Kings and wahoo seem to like pink. Billfish like Blue and white


----------



## RJ Hunting & Fishing Serv (Apr 5, 2011)

Go to 110 wire an u will have a better chance of not being broke off i cant think of a king breaking off anything over 90 lb wire. But thats fishing not catching. Good luck an BE SAFE lots of teeth out there.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Here's our standard live bait rig for Kingfish (substitute hardtails (blue runner) for porgy's in the below...

_*RULE 4: RIGGING TERMINAL TACKLE
*_​_*​*​_Careful consideration to rigging of leaders and baits is most essential for an effective presentation and extended life. The leader outlined herein consists of two sections: header leader and tail leader. The tail leader has two treble hooks (Eagle Claw 4X-extra strong), one of which is hooked through the porgy's nose, and the other in the back near top center. Placing the hooks anywhere else may kill the porgy or significantly shorten its life.
For leader material, use single strand stainless wire (bronze camouflage), rather than braided types that are bulkier and produce more water drag. Consideration to this is critical, since the porgies must swim naturally, with the least line resistance. Moreover, leaders of the aforesaid wire gauge and color are more apt to prevent kings from becoming line wary, particularly when water clarity is high.
The header leader (main leader) should be 44 lb. test and 1-4ft ft. long. The tail leader (final section) should 58 lb. test and 7-9 inches long for rigging the two treble hooks on each end.
One end the header leader is attached to the tail leader at one of the treble hook eyelets.
The mono fishing line to header leader connection is made via a #10, 50 lb. test ball bearing swivel. On one end of the swivel eyelet the mono fishing line is attached by means of a double improved clinch knot, palomar knot, trilene knot. On the other end of the swivel the remaining end of the header leader is attached.
All wire connections are made by passing 3 inches of wire through an eyelet, doubling back, and twisting it into several tightly wrapped turns. After making the wraps, a multipurpose terminal tackle pliers should be used to break off the tag end of the wire by bending it back and forth several times. Don't cut it with wire cutters; it will leave a razor-sharp snag.​


----------

